# What role did freemasons play in the underground railroad?



## KO2134 (Jan 2, 2013)

also can i have some prince hall brothers chime in on this because im curious of what they did also


----------



## BroBill (Jan 2, 2013)

There was an excellent show on the History Channel the focused on Masonic involvement, I think it was one of the "Cities of the Underworld" series shows. I think you can find it for download on their website and you can definitely get thought the Kindle Fire online store.


----------



## THurse (Jan 3, 2013)

Masonry, has spread throughout the wold, in many different Countries, used for good or bad.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 4, 2013)

That prompts a question.  

Guess the answer depends on who's the bondman.

Can't say I wasn't shocked the first time I ran across that subject. 

Personally ... I wouldn't have allowed a man in on either side of that transaction.  Only because the bondman would have been obligated (_i.e_, forced) to tell the master  the secrets.

Not much use for slave masters ... either side of any border.


----------



## Ratchet (Jan 5, 2013)

The underground railroad was quite active here in Jefferson County in Pennsylvania. One of our Past Masters, James A. Minish, and his father-in-law, James A. Winslow, operated stations and were conductors here in Punxsutawney.


----------



## bro jimmie (Jan 6, 2013)

I agree that Masonic lodges were used for some good and noble causes such as the underground railroad but I believe that some southern lodges were used to start evil organizations such as Kkk.


----------



## bro jimmie (Jan 6, 2013)

The secrecy of lodges make it easy to do good or evil deeds.


----------

